# nutrigel for kittens



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

does any breeder use nutrigel on kittens.
one of my 5 week old kittens is looking alittle on the skinny side, not eating much and queen is running out of milk. currently feeding RC kitten milk. any other suggestions please.


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I don't know what nutrigel is I'm afraid. I would syringe feed a watered down high protein pate food like Hills Ad and try and get her or the rest of the litter eating solids. 

If a couple of the bigger kittens can be tempted to try solid food there should be more milk for the little one and keep pumping food into Mum cat I guess. 

I have found it's often the littlest kittens who wean first through choice so at 5 weeks I would be encouraging the solid food direction. 

Good luck.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

You can mix some Nutrigel in with his food, or Nutri Drops directly into the mouth.

Agree with feeding Hills AD, no need to water it down it's made for syringe feeding, unless you are wanting to get some added water into him.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou. as my queen now doesnt have any milk im giving RC kitten milk.
just wasnt sure on the nutrigel as ive never used this before.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

At 5 weeks your kittens should be well into eating solid food. Are you letting them explore small amounts in shallow dishes they can walk in? Are they getting to see mum eating? You can try putting some on their forelegs as well, or round their mouths, so they taste it when they clean themselves.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

yes, the other 3 kittens are already eating solids, its just this one kitten. kittens have been eating since 4 weeks old. i havent had this problem before so just wondered how to encourage him to eat with nutrigel as added vitamins as ive tried all possible ways. 
had a vet check and alls fine, he just said the kitten will get there on its own but as the kitten is losing weight i thought i would ask for other opinions.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

thankyou for the help. the kitten is now eating hills ad from the saucer.:thumbup:


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Woo hoo!! Good kitty! He just had expensive tastes. Hopefully the weight will pile on now.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

i hope she will be ok, shes currently 100 gms behind her litter mates so taking special care of her. the vet has put her on synulox to be safe as she has now developed a poorly tummy which doesnt help.


----------



## me1bee (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi, 

Im having the same problem atm, did your vet have any suggestions as to why the queens milk has gone? did he know if it would come back? I've never had this problem before. 2 of mine are weaning ok, but one is not ! I grind down RC babcat biscuits into a dust then add warm water, this gives a good smell and mushy consitency, one will lap RC milk from a saucer and one has a catac feeder bottle.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

no her milk didnt come back so i had to mix hills ad food with rc babycat milk then syringe for a few days until the kitten started eating on her own, now she eats rc baby mousse and whiskas in gravy. the kitten was also put on synulox to be sure of no infections. she is fine now and gained her weight back.


----------

